# 1967 GTO Build Sheet



## ClawSS (Apr 23, 2012)

What can anyone tell me about this build sheet? I have the car and all the parts...just deciding on how much to spend on it.


----------



## ClawSS (Apr 23, 2012)

Nevermind...sorry to have bothered you guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's kinda hard to read, did you order the PHS on it?


----------



## ClawSS (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes...pretty much an un-optioned Tyrol Blue on Blue with White Top Conv. 3-speed manual GTO with Deluxe hubcaps, power steering, manual drums, open rear 3.55, non-HO engine with white-walls.


----------

